# St Catherines's Chapel & Almshouses, Exeter, Devon - May '09



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

Another one from last weekend. Again, it was on a bad, bad camera day, so apologies for the pics...hence not that many! 

The site of St Catherine's Chapel and Almshouses is in an area of Exeter called Princesshay, which is within the remains of the Ancient Roman wall.

The Almshouses were originally founded in 1457 by Canon John Stevens, for the purpose of housing thirteen poor men. Later on the Chapel became a carpenter's shop and at that time the almshouses were divided into two, to provide accommodation for elderly women. The site became derelict after being bombed during the Beidecker Blitz of WW2.

More history can be found here...

http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/EM/_churches/stcatherines.php

Remains of the Almshouses.












Flagstones in the site area are inscribed with quotes from the almshouse records.

"Friday and Saturday 22nd and 23rd 1809
They ordered the Chapter Clerk to give notice on Mrs Holmes to quit the house and when she has quitted they ordered the Surveyor to pull down the house and to lay the site of it into the street."
















Chapel remains.
















At the side of the chapel.






Cheers.  Hope that wasn't too horrible!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice -something rather surreal about the location -looks surrounded!
Not bad at all Foxy!

Cheers for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> ...something rather surreal about the location -looks surrounded!



Yes, it's right in the centre of the city, surrounded by outdoor cafes. There are loads like this, some still used and some in ruins. Tis a fascinating city...small, friendly and stacks of history.
Thanks for your comments, mate.  I almost didn't post it up, but the history's interesting so I thought I might as well.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad that ya did pop them up -Exeter is one of those places I hope to visit someday -probably on me next road trip to the south west


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> ...Exeter is one of those places I hope to visit someday -probably on me next road trip to the south west



Oh, excellent! Let me know if you want any insider info.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, excellent! Let me know if you want any insider info.



Thanks -but I will accept now't less than a personal guided tour with multi-lingual headset!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks -but I will accept now't less than a personal guided tour with multi-lingual headset!



That's okay! I can do English and I can do Devon too...howz at m'dear?


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 6, 2009)

Proper job me 'ansome!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Proper job me 'ansome!



Cheers, my lover.


----------



## Neosea (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one foxy, good explore.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, Neo.  It's somewhere I used to go and sit sometimes when I was doing a C&G in Exeter, but I didn't know any of the history then. I've even got some b&w negs of pics I took of it somewhere. 
It's been 'heritaged' a bit since then, and they took away the benches.  Still quite interesting, though.


----------

